# Does your Golden dream?



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Mojo dreams all the time. Every time he's in a deep sleep he dreams. The legs will kick and spasm, he whimpers and yips, his eyes flutter, he's absolutely adorable! 

*Bet he's dreaming HE'S CHASING A BALL OR LEAVES OR BUTTERFLIES OR...........WHATEVER!*


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The other day Tim and I were on our computers (of course) and we heard a fierce growl from behind us. It gave us a jump. But we turned around and saw it came from our deep sleeping Lucky.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Both Coach and Oakley dream and they whimper, yip and move. At first it scared me a little, until I realized it was just a dream. Oakley sometimes growls-which is so funny-since he NEVER growls at any other time!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh definitely! Augie dreams all the time and the noises he makes are too adorable! The cutest thing is when he wags his tail in his sleep.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Oh definitely! Augie dreams all the time and the noises he makes are too adorable! The cutest thing is when he wags his tail in his sleep.


Awwwww I wish Lucky would wag his tail. That would be so cute.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> Mojo dreams all the time. Every time he's in a deep sleep he dreams. The legs will kick and spasm, he whimpers and yips, his eyes flutter, he's absolutely adorable!
> *Bet he's dreaming HE'S CHASING A BALL OR LEAVES OR BUTTERFLIES OR...........WHATEVER!*


Samson does the same thing....we love watching him do it...


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

After a very active day, Sunny appears to dream. Her feet move like she is running and her tail wags. She seems to be having good dreams because of the tail wagging.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe he does. There are times he whimpers and cries a little, once in a while it's even immediately accompanied by some growling--as if some big dog is chasing him or something. It makes us laugh actually.

Sometimes he just whimpers and his legs move. I believe he must be dreaming about something...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Almost every night. He starts making noises and kicks his legs....lol


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie dreams atleast once a day. She whimpers and does a little bit of shaking. We always wake her up and let her know we are here nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## MAIZEANDBLUE (Mar 12, 2007)

Ohh good I was wondering about this! My boys aren't the only ones


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

_ believe that a healthy dog should dream.
When my dogs are tired,they dream a lot.
I would say that my golden is quite vocal.She whines,barks (but that usually wakes her,up) and moves her legs as if she is running after something.It's so funny to see her do,that!!._


----------



## Crazy4Gold (Mar 11, 2007)

Both of my girls dream.Izzy runs marathons in her dreams...talking the whole time.

Hope dreams as well.She is my rescue who was severly abused.When I first brought her home she must have had horrible nightmares.She would yowl, whimper and shake in her sleep.I would go over and gently lay my hand on her and rub her to let her know she was okay...safe and very loved.Now she rarely had nightmares.She still dreams but they must be good dreams.Her legs move and she makes the cutest happy sounds.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh yes! His feet twitch, his legs twitch, he wimpers & moans & every now & then will let out a little bark without waking up. Sometimes he sounds just like an old-time cartoon character sleeping (for the old-timers in the bunch who can remember back that far). It is so cute.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I think Charlie usually dreams about eating. He is constantly "chewing" in his sleep.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Definitely on our end as well. We also get the spasming leg movements, fluttery eyes/lips etc. It's really cute to watch!


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, in all of the ways that everyone as already said. When in a really deep sleep she sounds like she is a puppy and "suckling" on her Mom. There is nothing better than hearing your Golden sleep


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I'm not really sure if Wiggles actualy dreams but he does snore. DH claims that Wiggles has to family because of so many similarities to us,...most of the time when I nap, the dog naps...DH laughs at us because Wiggles and I nap and snore on the couch simultaneously.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes it happens just soon after we go too bed. He's sound a sleep and all of a sudden you will hear sounds from him like another dog is beating him up, reminds you the sounds puppies do when there getting picked on and pushed around. 

I always reach down to pet him and cuddle, and tell him it's ok. He quiets down then. I think sometimes he remembers his little brothers and sisters, I've always wondered if that is possible. It isn't something that is done all the time though, once in a while.


----------

